# Install failed



## Johneh (Feb 1, 2021)

Mac desktop 2007.  Install attempts failed. Inserved DVD, used several key options.  Will not boot.  appreciate help


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2021)

Errors? Keep in mind that we can't look at your screen and don't know what's happening.


----------



## Johneh (Feb 1, 2021)

mac will not boot, nothing is on the screen.


----------

